# Superwinch



## Deerhead (Feb 12, 2014)

I want a winch for my ATV.  I am considering the Superwinch Terra 35 3500lbs. I would like to know if anyone has had any expierence with brand.  Tnx!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought a 2000lb Champion winch for my ATV from Sams Club 5 yrs ago....

Cheap...$90.00, and still going strong......

I had 9000lb Superwinch on my full size GMC 4X4......
.Superwinch brand is good and 3500lb is plenty for an ATV...


----------



## badger (Feb 16, 2014)

Deerhead said:


> I want a winch for my ATV.  I am considering the Superwinch Terra 35 3500lbs. I would like to know if anyone has had any expierence with brand.  Tnx!



I use one on my Honda Big Red SXS and its been very good. Pulled me out of a few knarly places.


----------



## scott stokes (Feb 24, 2014)

I used them on all my old 4x4 trucks they were great


----------

